# Foundation provides support for families of slain officers



## topcop14 (Jul 13, 2004)

By Summer Smith, Reporter 
Last Updated: Wednesday, June 30, 2010 
*TAMPA -- *
A day after two Tampa police officers were gunned down in the line of duty, a foundation has stepped in to help support their families in their time of need.
The Gold Shield Foundation was established nearly 30 years ago by New York Yankees owner George Steinbrenner. The purpose of the foundation is to provide financial help and college educations to the spouses and children of law enforcement officers and firefighters killed in the line of duty.
Foundation provides support for families of slain officers

I guess for one day I can be a Yankee Fan. George Steinbrenner thank you for supporting Florida Police Officers and Firefighters.


----------

